# mac mini vs appletv



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

What kind of maximum resolution can I expect to drive an "hd" plasma at off the dvi port on the mini? (TV's got a pc-style db15. I got 1280 x 1024 out of the mb pro.)

What I really don't understand: why would anybody buy an appletv instead of a mac mini?


----------



## SophisTicationS (Jan 16, 2008)

the video card on the mac mini is an intel onboard whereas the appletv is a dedicated processor for video. 

I highly doubt that the appleTV will support TRUE HD but it can output HDMI, so it is worth a try.

If you wanted the true HD in 1080p, you would need a pretty serious video card, and you definitely cannot add that to the mini.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Apple TV has:

- Multiple sources of video out - you are not confined to DVI like a Mac mini
- No keyboard, mouse ever required
- Better simplicity
- Smaller, better looks
- Smaller price tag


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

SophisTicationS said:


> If you wanted the true HD in 1080p, you would need a pretty serious video card, and you definitely cannot add that to the mini.


So you're saying the mini won't achieve 1080p? The mbp seems to. (But it's got an nvidia, I seem to remember.)


----------



## SophisTicationS (Jan 16, 2008)

^ yup...

also it has an optical output for sound if you want the true 5.1 surround whereas the mini only has a 3.5 stereo port.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

Lars said:


> Apple TV has:
> 
> - Multiple sources of video out - you are not confined to DVI like a Mac mini
> - No keyboard, mouse ever required
> ...


...and no slot for a DVD. What's up with that, anyway?

I hope they're not expecting that to work wirelessly; airtunes is funky enough, thanks.

DVI works well for me.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

you bring up an interesting point. I know the Apple TV is supposed to offer you the freedom from hard media but would it make sense to have a built-in DVD rom?


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

doole said:


> ...and no slot for a DVD. What's up with that, anyway?


Well no DVD helps keep the cost down. Most people would have a dedicated DVD player. It would be cool though if they fix it so that the new DVD add on for the Air worked on the Apple TV. 

I think the one thing to keep in mind about the Apple TV is that it is not a Media Computer but a Media Hub. To get the most out of it you need another computer in the house to stream all that personal content.

If you didn't have another computer in your home to stream stuff and for your other computer needs then a mini might be the way to go, but if your just looking for a way to get media to your TV the Apple TV is a good (affordable) choice. If your into gaming than a Xbox or Playstation make a good (albeit) more costly hub.

I think since everyone has different taste there is lots of room for several "media hub" type devices. And like the gaming industry the last couple years I think the studio's will stay away from exclusive deals and just start making their content available to all these companies that want to distribute it. Which is why the writers strike and what they are fighting for might be more important than some realize. Whether the writers deserve it is a whole other post...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The AppleTV is quickly becoming a media center, not just a hub as mentioned above. The previous version was a hub, but the new one will stand alone. It would be great to have iPod synching capabilities in the AppleTV then no computer would be required for media but Apple wouldn't want to cannibalize sales from the Mac market.

With movies, rentals, tv and music available to the AppleTV as a standalone, there is no longer a need for hard media. DVD is dead, it's just going to take time for the heart to stop beating and the heirs to unplug life support. BlueRay and download are the future and BlueRay might become moot (from a media perspective) even before it gets up and running.


----------



## Abysmal (Mar 14, 2005)

The Mini's only has Intel GMA 950's in them...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SophisTicationS said:


> ^ yup...
> 
> also it has an optical output for sound if you want the true 5.1 surround whereas the mini only has a 3.5 stereo port.


Not true. The terminal on the Mini is Combined optical digital audio output/headphone out (minijack). Optical means if you plug into a receiver with digital optical in you get true digital 5.1 out.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

SophisTicationS said:


> ^ yup...
> 
> also it has an optical output for sound if you want the true 5.1 surround whereas the mini only has a 3.5 stereo port.


Incorrect. The Mac mini's 3.5mm audio jack is a combo analog and mini-S/PDIF optical output. See the specs here.

I have my Core 2 Duo Mac mini connected to my 50" Sony Grand Wega and I can get 1080i via DVI to HDMI cable. I get 5.1 digital surround sound on my surround sound amp via an S/P-DIF optical cable.

My only complaints about the Mac mini are:

It doesn't automatically adjust the picture size to fit the TV, because it's not an HDMI certified device. I get either too much overscan or too much underscan depending on how the overscan checkbox is set. There are hacks to correct this, but they are a real pain to implement and don't give you optimum resolution.
It seems to get a little confused with the DVI to HDMI connection to my amplifier, which does HDMI switching. Sometimes if I power off the amp while the source is set to the Mac mini, the mini will spontaneously reboot.
Both problems will hopefully be fixed with future OS X updates, although the first one is probably unlikely.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SophisTicationS said:


> the video card on the mac mini is an intel onboard whereas the appletv is a dedicated processor for video.
> 
> I highly doubt that the appleTV will support TRUE HD but it can output HDMI, so it is worth a try.
> 
> If you wanted the true HD in 1080p, you would need a pretty serious video card, and you definitely cannot add that to the mini.


The Mini supports digital displays at 1920 x 1080 are you sure that it is 1080i and not 1080p - the specs on the Apple site do not specifically say one way or the other.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lars said:


> Apple TV has:
> 
> - Multiple sources of video out - you are not confined to DVI like a Mac mini
> - No keyboard, mouse ever required
> ...


Apple TV has less versatility, can't play DVD's, can't be used to play games surf the internet, send e-mail etc., etc, must use media that has been imported into iTunes i.e. can't play TS_VIDEO files. Mini has multiple sources of of video out with adaptors, just as many as Apple TV. Mini can be used with a keyboard and a mouse, when you want to do other things, Apple TV can't.

I use my Mini as a media server and it looks great in my media cabinet it is hooked up to my HD Toshiba CRT and the picture looks great especially for movies. The only thing that I can see that Apple TV has over the Mini is the newly introduced Movie and TV rental thing. Other than that for me, for media and for versatility it is Mini all the way!


----------



## speed300km (Feb 4, 2005)

*My Mac Mini Setup has 1080p.*

Mac mini core 2 duo:
2 GB Ram, 160 GB HD.
with Leopard and EyeTV program, I can capture HD Television.
with Front Row I can access every possible combination of things that an Apple TV Can, plus I can browse the net, add additional storage to it, shared hard drive.
add windows, an extra monitor on the side I have a karaoke juke box program I have the state of the art karaoke system.
Optical audio out to a 5.1 Logitech Z5500 - not bad for a starter for home theatre.
everything under 1000.
I have also added a harmony remote that controls all my lighting setups, TV, DVD, anther amp, the Logitech speakers.. everything so far.. flawless.
with 1 button, I turn on the TV, put the mac into front row, dim the lights, start watching Movies purchased from iTune. 
I am testing a linux version of media centre that is a bit simpler but I am happy of what I have.:clap:


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

madgunde said:


> Incorrect. The Mac mini's 3.5mm audio jack is a combo analog and mini-S/PDIF optical output. See the specs here.
> 
> I have my Core 2 Duo Mac mini connected to my 50" Sony Grand Wega and I can get 1080i via DVI to HDMI cable. I get 5.1 digital surround sound on my surround sound amp via an S/P-DIF optical cable.
> 
> ...


I think this cuts it. That eliminates the airtunes (which eliminated the cd player) and the dvd player - exactly what I was looking for.

Now if the dang local supplier could explain to me why he can't get Apple to ship him any - maybe I'll just order one through the Apple store...


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

speed300km said:


> Mac mini core 2 duo:
> 2 GB Ram, 160 GB HD.
> with Leopard and EyeTV program, I can capture HD Television.
> with Front Row I can access every possible combination of things that an Apple TV Can, plus I can browse the net, add additional storage to it, shared hard drive.
> ...


This cuts it even more.


----------



## sadd3j (Aug 24, 2004)

AppleTV having the ability to play DVDs would go against what Apple is trying to do with the AppleTV with the rentals and having all the content come through iTunes. They aren't trying to sell you on the latest and greatest hardware.. they're all about selling the solution, which is getting everyone to pay them to watch movies, tv shows, music etc. as opposed to blockbuster, cable networks etc.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

screature said:


> Apple TV has less versatility, can't play DVD's, can't be used to play games surf the internet, send e-mail etc., etc, must use media that has been imported into iTunes i.e. can't play TS_VIDEO files. Mini has multiple sources of of video out with adaptors, just as many as Apple TV. Mini can be used with a keyboard and a mouse, when you want to do other things, Apple TV can't.
> 
> I use my Mini as a media server and it looks great in my media cabinet it is hooked up to my HD Toshiba CRT and the picture looks great especially for movies. The only thing that I can see that Apple TV has over the Mini is the newly introduced Movie and TV rental thing. Other than that for me, for media and for versatility it is Mini all the way!


This is what sold me on choosing a Mac Mini vs Apple TV. If price is an issue, then go with Apple TV. But if you want an all-in-one DVD player, server, with up/down streamable video and music, then the Mini is a great deal.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

The Mac mini is absolutely able to play 1080p HD video.

The Mac mini SMOKES the AppleTV is functionality in every arena.

The HD rentals on the AppleTV are interesting, but I'd still take the Mac mini any day. With a wireless keyboard and mouse, it's very easy to surf the Internet from your couch.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

All current generation Apples support 1920x1200 resolution which is the rest of most 24-27" monitors. 1080p is 1920x1080 therefore all Apples support 1080p. It's just the MacBook Pro and Mac Pro that support the 30" 25somethingx16something res.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dona83 said:


> All current generation Apples support 1920x1200 resolution which is the rest of most 24-27" monitors. 1080p is 1920x1080 therefore all Apples support 1080p. It's just the MacBook Pro and Mac Pro that support the 30" 25somethingx16something res.


Good point dona83, 1920x1200 capability means native (to the LCD monitor) support of 1080p, therefore if you have a monitor that can display 1920 x1200 then you can display 1080p content. 

Just to be clear though for those who might otherwise be confused, 1920 x1080 capability doesn't guarantee 1080p, as there is still also 1080i, however that the Macs can support 1920x1200 means that they do support 1080p. However if your monitor cannot display 1920x1200 you will not be seeing true 1080p, rather it will be resized on the screen and introduce some distortion/degradation.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

Something I've been trying to figure out is exactly what the USB port on the AppleTV is for? I know that oficially it's for "system updates" or some such thing, but would Apple provide future functionality such as adding a seperate optical drive as they have with the MacBook Air? How about a keyboard/mouse/wireless adapter/etc.?


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

dona83 said:


> All current generation Apples support 1920x1200 resolution which is the rest of most 24-27" monitors. 1080p is 1920x1080 therefore all Apples support 1080p. It's just the MacBook Pro and Mac Pro that support the 30" 25somethingx16something res.


...which explains why I got the high res out of the mb pro, I guess.

Anyone got an opinion on these?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

Well yeah, I thought it was a bit stiff - but I don't see any competition. Did I google insufficiently?


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

> Anyone got an opinion on these?


 Holy crap!! The drive itself is more than the mac mini. Maybe that's why apple isn't offering these in their macs yet. Waiting for the price to drop.

To add my vote on this I would say Mac Mini all the way. I too have a Mac Mini in the living room hooked up to a projector and a second monitor in the kitchen. Logitech Z5500 speakers as well for surround sound. Plus Eye TV for my tv watching and external HD to record shows. Bluetooth keyboard and mouse means I can use it as a computer from the couch or kitchen counter, then watch a movie. Sorry I have to manually dim the lights though. It's a beautiful media centre and waaay better than what I could get with Apple TV.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Yes, I have an opinion: vastly overpriced.


However and Fisto I concur! Holy crap is right, heaping piles of hot steaming HOLY CRAP!!


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm in the same boat, about to buy a Mini for my home theatre as it does so much more than the Apple TV, plus I want to use VIDEO_TS folders instead of compressing via Handbrake/Visualhub. 

The only thing I'm scratching my head over is EyeTV's lack of DVR functionality in Canada. I gotta make this thing wife-friendly and it seems like no listings for one-click recording is a big con, especially as I have a Bell box that might need an IR blaster...money for all that stuff added on, maybe I'll upgrade the Bell box to a PVR. 

Debating going the Sage TV route as it could be easier, loads of research to do.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

doole said:


> Anyone got an opinion on these?


Might as well just buy a PS3 to play Blu-Ray movies and just keep the mini for playing the other stuff, and you can play kick ass games to boot!


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

harpoon said:


> The only thing I'm scratching my head over is EyeTV's lack of DVR functionality in Canada.


Me too! WTH?

I wish somebody would write a little app that just does timed recordings off the fw port. That would solve it for me. Tried a couple that are supposed to do just that but none seem to be coherent.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

doole said:


> Me too! WTH?
> 
> I wish somebody would write a little app that just does timed recordings off the fw port. That would solve it for me. Tried a couple that are supposed to do just that but none seem to be coherent.


this could do the trick, but I haven't heard good or bad about it:
MacProgramGuide Download

...I wish cable/satellite boxes in Canada would have FW ports to make this all easier as well. I hate IR blasters, you bump them and you're suddenly missing recordings, or sometimes the signal just plain won't go through.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

harpoon said:


> this could do the trick, but I haven't heard good or bad about it:
> MacProgramGuide Download
> 
> ...I wish cable/satellite boxes in Canada would have FW ports to make this all easier as well. I hate IR blasters, you bump them and you're suddenly missing recordings, or sometimes the signal just plain won't go through.


Actually, my Shaw hd box has one, although I've never tried to get it working. Not particularly interested in being regulated on what I'm allowed to record.

And tnx, will check out the link.


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

Few people here mentioned using EyeTV to record programs. What about using a DVR?

I use a DVR to record TV programs to the built-in hard disk. If I really want to save the program, I delete the commercials first then copy the program to a DVD with the built-in DVD recorder.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

yeeeha said:


> Few people here mentioned using EyeTV to record programs. What about using a DVR?
> 
> I use a DVR to record TV programs to the built-in hard disk. If I really want to save the program, I delete the commercials first then copy the program to a DVD with the built-in DVD recorder.



I have a Pioneer DVR and a Harmony remote to make all the stuff talk easier, would love to have a Mac that could DVR for a few reasons:
- less clutter, less gear in my setup

- the option of an online TV listings guide has gotta be more accurate than the crappy ones Bell and Shaw put out. I find them to be wrong from time to time.

- too many steps to keep a program (burn, rip, encode)

- imagine the badass automator actions and Applescripts with a decent DVR program, you could maybe even get it to suss out reruns and not tape them, etc.

The one con is recording HD without a Bell/Shaw PVR or a DVR, the providers are HDCP'ing everything in HD so it's hard to get unless you get it free over the air, which involves the old skool method of rigging up an antenna and aiming it, etc...but funnily enough the quality of the HD is better this way, and you can record it to an HTPC as well!


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

harpoon said:


> the providers are HDCP'ing everything in HD so it's hard to get unless you get it free over the air, which involves the old skool method of rigging up an antenna and aiming it, etc...but funnily enough the quality of the HD is better this way, and you can record it to an HTPC as well!


Yeah, what's up with HDCP? You can still record a lower-definition analogue signal from that, right?


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

doole said:


> Yeah, what's up with HDCP? You can still record a lower-definition analogue signal from that, right?


Yeah, but it looks worse than analog (at least on my DVR). For TV, recording SD is still pretty decent but HD is generally restricted to PVRs only, unless you go OTA.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

i'm a bit late to the party here - but i have my macminiG4 hooked up to my oldschool "TV" via DVI>S-Video and it works flawlessly. 

I still need to pickup a wireless keyboard/mouse, but so far i'm very pleased with how great video looks.


----------



## SophisTicationS (Jan 16, 2008)

speed300km said:


> Mac mini core 2 duo:
> 2 GB Ram, 160 GB HD.
> with Leopard and EyeTV program, I can capture HD Television.
> with Front Row I can access every possible combination of things that an Apple TV Can, plus I can browse the net, add additional storage to it, shared hard drive.
> ...


Hello, I am wondering which Harmony remote you are using and what hardware you use to dim your lights as I am looking to set this up as well.

Any help would be appreciated!

Adam


----------



## mobyl (Sep 18, 2007)

screature said:


> Apple TV has less versatility, can't play DVD's, can't be used to play games surf the internet, send e-mail etc., etc, must use media that has been imported into iTunes i.e. can't play TS_VIDEO files. Mini has multiple sources of of video out with adaptors, just as many as Apple TV. Mini can be used with a keyboard and a mouse, when you want to do other things, Apple TV can't.
> 
> I use my Mini as a media server and it looks great in my media cabinet it is hooked up to my HD Toshiba CRT and the picture looks great especially for movies. The only thing that I can see that Apple TV has over the Mini is the newly introduced Movie and TV rental thing. Other than that for me, for media and for versatility it is Mini all the way!


Any tips on adaptors I can use to hook up a Mac Mini to my HDTV via component? My google searches haven't found anything that works.

As an early adopter of HD, I picked up my Pioneer Elite 52" in 2002 - no DVI and no HDMI - just component.
And while you're at it, any ideas on Component switchers? I have a number of pieces hooked up to my TV and have run out of available component inputs.

Thanks very much!


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's your switch > MonoPrice.com - Best quality products at the lowest price

Here's your DVI>Component > For only $4.96 each when QTY 50+ purchased - DVI-I Male to 3 RCA component Adapter w/ DIP Switch for ATI Video Cards (Gold Plated) | DVI <--> 3RCA Component


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

So will the mini play HD dvd's? or only downloaded HD content.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

nick24 said:


> Here's your switch > MonoPrice.com - Best quality products at the lowest price
> 
> Here's your DVI>Component > For only $4.96 each when QTY 50+ purchased - DVI-I Male to 3 RCA component Adapter w/ DIP Switch for ATI Video Cards (Gold Plated) | DVI <--> 3RCA Component


Whoa there buddy. Before you go recommending DVI-component adapters, you should read the fine print:


> Note: This adapter only work with the following ATI Video Cards.
> Compatible video cards include: ATI ALL-IN-WONDER RADEON 8500, 8500DV, RADEON 9500, 9550, 9600, 9700 & 9800 series of video cards.


And let's not forget the _invisible print_... *FOR PC*. There are no drivers to allow you to use that adapter on a Mac. Won't work. Period. There is absolutely no possible way to go from DVI or HDMI to component on a Mac.



> s an early adopter of HD, I picked up my Pioneer Elite 52" in 2002 - no DVI and no HDMI - just component.
> And while you're at it, any ideas on Component switchers? I have a number of pieces hooked up to my TV and have run out of available component inputs.


I'm in the same boat as you. My CRT HDTV doesn't do HDMI. If you're looking for the best video switcher, get the Pelican System Selector Pro (lots on ebay). It switches audio at the same time (including 5.1 optical) and is a powered switch for better compatibility with devices. I own one and it really works great.

A7


----------



## mobyl (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tips and suggestions.
Looks like I'll go ahead and get that switch... but I'm guessing I'm out of luck on a single the DVI-to-Component adapter. What I have found is a VGA to Component Transcoder that may do the trick. I guess i'd need to get a DVI-to-VGA adapter first.

Audio Authority 9A60 VGA to Comonent Video Converter


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Cheers, MC - no, I didn't read the fine print, just searched, pasted and posted. That being said, monoprice is normally your friend and good source of all things cable and cheap.


----------

